# The Most Iconic Movie Line Ever?



## GB (Dec 16, 2010)

What do you think is the most iconic movie like ever uttered? I will hold off on posting mine until others post some of theirs. Pick just one.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 16, 2010)

Bond, James Bond.


----------



## qmax (Dec 16, 2010)

(said to God):   "Whatsa matter?  Don't you like musical-comedy?"


OK, so not so iconic, but one of my favorites.


----------



## GB (Dec 16, 2010)

What movie is that from qmax?


----------



## qmax (Dec 16, 2010)

GB said:


> What movie is that from qmax?



All That Jazz.  Broadway produced/director Joe Gideon (Roy Scheider) nearing his death.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 16, 2010)

Go ahead, make my day.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 16, 2010)

"Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn."

(Actually, I'm conflicted between that and "Play it again, Sam.")


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 16, 2010)

"Who made that yummy sound?"  from Young Frankenstein (Frahnkenshteen).  OK, another not-really-iconic, but a favorite in this house.

Does the Slim Pickens bomb-ride-accompanying song from Dr. Strangelove count -- "We'll meet again, don't know where, don't know when"...

So far, each one that's been suggested has got to be The One until I see the next one.  How can that be??  

Or Harrison Ford's "I hate snakes."

This is a great thread.  Thanks!


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 16, 2010)

Uh oh.  I just reread #1 and found out I overdid.  Sorry.


----------



## GB (Dec 16, 2010)

You can have a pass this time tinlizzie 

ChefJune, if I am not mistaken, he never actually said "Play it again Sam".

OK my pick is...

"I've a feeling we're not in Kansas any more."


----------



## msmofet (Dec 16, 2010)

"You talkin' to me?" (Taxi Driver)


----------



## cara (Dec 16, 2010)

I carried a watermelon.  

Baby in Dirty Dancing


----------



## GB (Dec 16, 2010)

cara said:


> I carried a watermelon.
> 
> Baby in Dirty Dancing



Is that really iconic though or just a favorite line of yours?


----------



## Linda123 (Dec 16, 2010)

Luke. I am your father.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 16, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> "Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn."
> 
> (Actually, I'm conflicted between that and "Play it again, Sam.")


 
i am with you, june. my fav. too. oh, the gone with the wind quote.


----------



## blissful (Dec 16, 2010)

While cooking in the kitchen:
"That's not a knife, THIS is a knife"
(and thanks for helping)

While playing cribbage with an egotistical opponent:
"Sometimes when you win, you lose"
(they may win the game, but, the rest of the night might bring losing to them)

Linda: I was receiving packages from our regular UPS man and he brought in a trainee, introduced him as Luke.
I told him straight faced: "Luke, I am not your father" 
Lame, I know but it got a few giggles. I'm sure he's heard variations on that one, it's old.

Crocodile Dundee
What Dreams May Come

I couldn't pick one, I use these almost daily.


----------



## Hoot (Dec 16, 2010)

"Nothing like a shot of whiskey to whet a man's appetite."
The Preacher  (Pale Rider)
Not sure how iconic this is but it is the truth...


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 16, 2010)

Just a thought..... if you have to explain it, it's not iconic.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 16, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> Just a thought..... if you have to explain it, it's not iconic.


I was thinking the same thing.  There are a lot of lines James and I use from movies that I don't think will fit here.  One that comes to mind is, "I gotta pee," Forrest Gump at the White House.

Some of the ones here definitely could be considered iconic, such as the ones mentioned from "Gone with the Wind," "Crocodile Dundee," and "Star Wars," and a couple others.

Another I thought of, but still not on a level with some of those mentioned, is, "I'm king of the world!"

I believe the line from "Casablanca" is "Play it Sam," but I'm not sure.

Barbara


----------



## GB (Dec 16, 2010)

Barbara L said:


> I believe the line from "Casablanca" is "Play it Sam," but I'm not sure.
> 
> Barbara


Play it once, Sam. For old times' sake. Play it, Sam. Play "As Time Goes By."


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 16, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> Just a thought..... if you have to explain it, it's not iconic.


 
Fair enough, ChefJune.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 16, 2010)

"May The Force Be With You"


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 16, 2010)

"Live Long and Prosper"


----------



## qmax (Dec 16, 2010)

That's some hat.  I'll bet you buy a hat like that you get a free bowl of soup...Oh, but it looks good on you.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Dec 16, 2010)

"You have not experienced Shakespeare until you have read him in the original Klingon"

Klingon Chancellor Gorkon - Star Trek VI The Undiscovered Country


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 16, 2010)

* "Do or do not... there is no try."*


----------



## msmofet (Dec 16, 2010)

Nobody puts Baby in a corner


----------



## msmofet (Dec 16, 2010)

Was beauty killed the beast.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 16, 2010)

You're a better man than I Gunga Din


----------



## Alix (Dec 16, 2010)

GB said:


> Is that really iconic though or just a favorite line of yours?



GB buddy, you just dated yourself HUGE. Yes it is absolutely iconic...just maybe not for your generation. Kate gave her best buddy a t shirt with that printed on it.

I'm rather fond of, "My name is Inigo Montoya, you killed my father, prepare to die"


----------



## GB (Dec 16, 2010)

Alix I saw that movie many many times. I even went to the concert. I can not place that line at all.

Next time I am at an event that has those sticker name tags that say "Hello my name is" I am going to write Inigo Montoya. I have been waiting for an opportunity to do that for a while now.


----------



## jabbur (Dec 16, 2010)

Tis but a flesh wound is quoted in my house a lot.

To infinity and beyond is another.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 16, 2010)

It's what dreams are made of


----------



## msmofet (Dec 16, 2010)

Say hello to my little friend


----------



## msmofet (Dec 16, 2010)

make him an offer he can't refuse


----------



## Alix (Dec 16, 2010)

GB said:


> Alix I saw that movie many many times. I even went to the concert. I can not place that line at all.
> 
> Next time I am at an event that has those sticker name tags that say "Hello my name is" I am going to write Inigo Montoya. I have been waiting for an opportunity to do that for a while now.



Heh heh heh...thats hilarious! I never thought of that, but I want to do it now too!

And its when Baby arrives at the party and is introduced to Johnny for the first time, she says, "I carried a watermelon" and then when Johnny gives her the LOOK and walks away she says, "I carried a WATERMELON???" 

I really hate to admit how many times I watched that movie. Lets just say that I can't find it on DVD (but really want it) and have darned near worn out the VHS tape!


----------



## msmofet (Dec 16, 2010)

Alix said:


> Heh heh heh...thats hilarious! I never thought of that, but I want to do it now too!
> 
> And its when Baby arrives at the party and is introduced to Johnny for the first time, she says, "I carried a watermelon" and then when Johnny gives her the LOOK and walks away she says, "I carried a WATERMELON???"
> 
> I really hate to admit how many times I watched that movie. Lets just say that I can't find it on DVD (but really want it) and have darned near worn out the VHS tape!


 I have it on DVD!!


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 16, 2010)

Yoda said:
			
		

> Do or do not, there is no try.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 17, 2010)

"Laugh-a while you can, monkey-boy." 

or

"Hey, hey, hey, hey-now. Don't be mean; we don't have to be mean, cuz, remember, no matter where you go, there you are."

I'll let a couple of people guess the movie, before I name it...just want to see who watches my favorite movie of all time.

And yes, I use these daily.


----------



## qmax (Dec 17, 2010)

I'll be back.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 17, 2010)

Alix said:


> Heh heh heh...thats hilarious! I never thought of that, but I want to do it now too!
> 
> And its when Baby arrives at the party and is introduced to Johnny for the first time, she says, "I carried a watermelon" and then when Johnny gives her the LOOK and walks away she says, "I carried a WATERMELON???"
> 
> I really hate to admit how many times I watched that movie. Lets just say that I can't find it on DVD (but really want it) and have darned near worn out the VHS tape!


Check ebay or other online auction sites.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 17, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> "Laugh-a while you can, monkey-boy."
> 
> or
> 
> ...



"Laugh-a while you can, monkey-boy." 

Great Choice - That's my favorite John Lithgow line of all time !!


"Right turn, Clyde"


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm Walking Here!  Ratso Rizzo


----------



## buckytom (Dec 17, 2010)

from one of the greatest movies of all time:

get ready, little lady. hell is coming to breakfast. 

when I get to likin' someone, they ain't around long. 
i notice when you get to dislikin' someone they ain't around for long neither.

now remember, when things look bad and it looks like you're not gonna make it, then you gotta get mean. i mean plumb, mad-dog mean. because if you lose your head and you give up then you neither live nor win. that's just the way it is.


it's sad that governments are chiefed by double tongues. there is iron in your words of death for all comanche to see, and so there is iron in your words of life. no signed paper can hold the iron. it must come from men. the words of ten bears carries the same iron of life and death. it is good that warriors such as we meet in the struggle of life - or death. it shall be life.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 17, 2010)

"Wax on, wax off."


----------



## GB (Dec 17, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> "Laugh-a while you can, monkey-boy."
> 
> or
> 
> ...



I have not seen it, but I am guessing buckaroo bonzai.


----------



## jabbur (Dec 17, 2010)

Alix said:


> Heh heh heh...thats hilarious! I never thought of that, but I want to do it now too!
> 
> And its when Baby arrives at the party and is introduced to Johnny for the first time, she says, "I carried a watermelon" and then when Johnny gives her the LOOK and walks away she says, "I carried a WATERMELON???"
> 
> I really hate to admit how many times I watched that movie. Lets just say that I can't find it on DVD (but really want it) and have darned near worn out the VHS tape!


 
Alix check here Amazon.com: Dirty Dancing (Limited Keepsake Edition): Patrick Swayze, Jennifer Grey, Jerry Orbach, Jack Weston, Kelly Bishop: Movies & TV


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 17, 2010)

GB said:


> I have not seen it, but I am guessing buckaroo bonzai.


 
You haven't seen it???  It's a cult classic!!!  I have this feeling you would like it.


----------



## GB (Dec 17, 2010)

It is my uncles favorite movie. I will have to watch it one of these days.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 17, 2010)

luckytrim said:


> "Laugh-a while you can, monkey-boy."
> 
> Great Choice - That's my favorite John Lithgow line of all time !!
> 
> ...


 
Made me sit up and pay attention to John Lithgow! 

Great line LT.


Lots of great lines, everyone!  


"How about a nice game of Chess?"


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 17, 2010)

"Never underestimate the power of the Schwartz!"

We woke Shrek up!  LOL!


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 17, 2010)

_Spaceballs !!_

Great Choice !!


How About................  "I never drink.... Wi-i-ne !


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 17, 2010)

GB said:


> It is my uncles favorite movie. I will have to watch it one of these days.


 
I am never far off when I suggest that movie to someone.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 17, 2010)

luckytrim said:


> _Spaceballs !!_
> 
> Great Choice !!
> 
> ...


 
Dracula, Dead and Loving It!


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 17, 2010)

Would you like to play a game? 

War Games


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 17, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> Would you like to play a game?
> 
> War Games


 
Another favorite!

Barry Corbin  "I'd p1^^ on a sparkplug if I thought it would do any good!"


My other favorite Iconic quote is Betty White from Lake Placid and NOT PG.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 17, 2010)

"Bring out the Gimp!"


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 17, 2010)

luckytrim said:


> "Bring out the Gimp!"


 
Not ringing a bell!


"Keaton always said, "I don't believe in God, but I'm afraid of him." Well I believe in God, and the only thing that scares me is Keyser Soze."

and

"After that my guess is that you will never hear from him again. The greatest trick the devil ever pulled was convincing the world he did not exist. And like that... he is gone."


----------



## Alix (Dec 17, 2010)

"Just one thin wafer?"


----------



## Katie H (Dec 17, 2010)

"I'm not bad.  I'm just drawn that way."  Jessica Rabbit in _Who Framed Roger Rabbit_.  Great movie and filled to the brim with great gags.

Glenn and I almost bought a weasel car recently.


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 17, 2010)

"Rosebud"

Citizen Kane


----------



## babetoo (Dec 17, 2010)

Alix said:


> "Just one thin wafer?"


 
i love that sketch so much. great line. sometimes i try to explain it to someone and they look at me as though i am demented.


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 17, 2010)

I coulda been somebody - Brando


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 17, 2010)

"Is that a pistol in your pocket, or are you just glad to see me?"





Mae West to Cary Grant,  "She Done Him Wrong" 1933


----------



## cara (Dec 18, 2010)

GB said:


> Is that really iconic though or just a favorite line of yours?



very common here in G - if you do/ say something stupid typical reaction of others:
"Ich habe eine Wassermelone getragen"


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 18, 2010)

"Help me! Help meeeeeeeee!"


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 18, 2010)

luckytrim said:


> "Help me! Help meeeeeeeee!"


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 18, 2010)

"Ruth, Ruth, Baby Ruth"

and

"Don't you realize? The next time you see sky, it'll be over another town. The next time you take a test, it'll be in some other school. Our parents, they want the best of stuff for us. But right now, they got to do what's right for them. Because it's their time. Their time! Up there! Down here, it's our time. It's our time down here."


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 18, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> "Don't you realize? The next time you see sky, it'll be over another town. The next time you take a test, it'll be in some other school. Our parents, they want the best of stuff for us. But right now, they got to do what's right for them. Because it's their time. Their time! Up there! Down here, *it's our time. It's our time* down here."



Argh.. worst line delivery ever... argh....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 18, 2010)

FrankZ said:


> Argh.. worst line delivery ever... argh....


 
It's the sentiment, you old pirate!

I love Goonies!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 18, 2010)

"As God as my witness, I'll never be hungry again"


----------



## qmax (Dec 18, 2010)

Leave the gun, take the cannoli.


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 18, 2010)

Send more cops.  

and

Son, you got a panty on yore head.

This is just like salted nuts.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 18, 2010)

I know what you're thinking, punk. You're thinking "did he fire six shots or only five?" Now to tell you the truth I forgot myself in all this excitement. But being this is a .44 Magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world and will blow you head clean off, you've gotta ask yourself a question: "Do I feel lucky?" Well, do ya, punk?


----------



## PattY1 (Dec 18, 2010)

"Life is like a box of chocolates".


----------



## msmofet (Dec 18, 2010)

Get your stinking paws off of me you damn dirty apes!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 18, 2010)

"Soylent Green is people!"


----------



## msmofet (Dec 18, 2010)

Whats in the box!!


----------



## msmofet (Dec 18, 2010)

Their heeeeeeeeeeeeere


----------



## msmofet (Dec 18, 2010)

Adrian!!


----------



## msmofet (Dec 18, 2010)

Plastics


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 19, 2010)

We're mad as Hell and we're not going to take it anymore!


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 19, 2010)

Build it and they will come.


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes, Virginia.  There _is_ a Santa Claus.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 19, 2010)

tinlizzie said:


> Yes, Virginia.  There _is_ a Santa Claus.



MOVIE LINE ??


Yes, Virginia, there is a Santa Claus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 19, 2010)

There's one I wish I could quote but don't know the words well enough.  It's Henry Fonda's lines at the very end of Grapes of Wrath, essentially saying that "Wherever men struggle for equality, I'll be there."  Shoot.  I get a lump in my throat just picturing the scene -- his face as he speaks and those of his Okie family.


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 19, 2010)

luckytrim said:


> MOVIE LINE ??
> 
> 
> Yes, Virginia, there is a Santa Claus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
Lucky Trim, I'll go look in a minute -- I thought the line was from the Edmund Gwynn "Miracle on 34th Street" film.  But I'll check and see.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 19, 2010)

tinlizzie said:


> There's one I wish I could quote but don't know the words well enough.  It's Henry Fonda's lines at the very end of Grapes of Wrath, essentially saying that "Wherever men struggle for equality, I'll be there."  Shoot.  I get a lump in my throat just picturing the scene -- his face as he speaks and those of his Okie family.



*"Well, maybe it's like Casy says. A fella ain't  got a soul of his own - just a little piece of a big soul. The one big  soul that belongs to everybody...Then it don't matter. I'll be all  around in the dark. I'll be everywhere - wherever you            can look. Wherever there's a fight so hungry people can eat,  I'll be there.            Wherever there's a cop beatin' up a guy, I'll be there. I'll  be in the            way guys yell when they're mad.  I'll be in the way kids laugh  when            they're hungry and they know supper's ready. And when the  people are eatin'            the stuff they raise, and livin' in the houses they build,  I'll be there,            too."*


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't even see "Miracle" listed there.  Where did I go wrong?


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanx times 2, Lucky.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 19, 2010)

memories don't always reflect reality.......... believe me, I'm comfortable with all the things I "Remember" that dw tells me never actually happened that way.LOL


----------



## GB (Dec 19, 2010)

I think this thread keeps straying from the most iconic line ever to some of your favorite lines.


----------



## oldandcrotchety (Dec 19, 2010)

Smell that? You smell that?  
*Lance*: What?  
*Kilgore*: Napalm, son. Nothing else in the world smells like that.  
[_kneels_]  
*Kilgore*: I love the smell of napalm in the morning.


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 19, 2010)

Ray, if someone asks if you're a God, you say, "YES!"

*

Mine is Zoot.  Just Zoot.

*

"As you wish."


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 19, 2010)

GB said:


> I think this thread keeps straying from the most iconic line ever to some of your favorite lines.


 
But, there are so many great movie lines out there!

*Inigo Montoya*: Offer me money. 
*Count Rugen*: Yes! 
*Inigo Montoya*: Power, too, promise me that. 
*Count Rugen*: All that I have and more. Please... 
*Inigo Montoya*: Offer me anything I ask for. 
*Count Rugen*: Anything you want... 
*Inigo Montoya*: *I want my father back, you son of a b!tch!*

Shrek has been saying:

"Just a bit outside!"  from _Major League._


----------



## GB (Dec 19, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> *Inigo Montoya*: Offer me money.
> *Count Rugen*: Yes!
> *Inigo Montoya*: Power, too, promise me that.
> *Count Rugen*: All that I have and more. Please...
> ...


Every single line in this movie is quotable!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 19, 2010)

GB said:


> Every single line in this movie is quotable!


 
Maybe we need to set up a poll of the ten best lines, your pick, and vote for the best one, to get the MOST Iconic!

Almost 100 posts, the most Iconic should be in here somewhere.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 20, 2010)

Boss, you use your tongue better than a 10 cent whore. Blazing Saddles


----------



## buckytom (Dec 20, 2010)

more from mel brooks:

come here, chicken, i don't want to hurt you. i just want to make you kosher.

oh you men are all alike.7 or 8 quick ones and you're off with the boys to boast and brag.

hump, what hump?


----------



## msmofet (Dec 20, 2010)

Who is Keyser Soze?


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 20, 2010)

There needs to be at least one Python entry...

Blessed are the Cheese Makers


----------



## GB (Dec 20, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Maybe we need to set up a poll of the ten best lines, your pick, and vote for the best one, to get the MOST Iconic!
> 
> Almost 100 posts, the most Iconic should be in here somewhere.


Great idea PF! I was not able to edit this thread so I made a new thread with the poll. http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/vote-for-most-iconic-movie-line-69094.html


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 20, 2010)

This thread should probably be locked now.


----------



## GB (Dec 20, 2010)

We could either do that or we could leave it open and continue it as a favorite movie line thread instead of a most iconic movie thread since people seem to be having fun do that now. I am fine either way.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 20, 2010)

Then I will leave it open, I'm having fun with it.


----------



## GB (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## Kayelle (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm having fun with it too.  Just thought of another favorite.

"Life is like a box of chocolates, you never know what you're going to get"

Forrest Gump


----------



## msmofet (Dec 20, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> I'm having fun with it too. Just thought of another favorite.
> 
> "Life is like a box of chocolates, you never know what you're going to get"
> 
> Forrest Gump


 
A few more Gumpisms:

Stupid is as stupid does.

We went together like peas and carrots.

I think he said he had to pee.

And thats all I have to say about that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 20, 2010)

"I have a bad feeling about this."

The line said in at least two movies by the same actor, Harrison Ford, in "Star Wars" and "Raiders of the Lost Ark."

I always notice when it is said in other movies, but don't always remember which ones, but it is said a lot.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm getting to old for this sh!t - Danny Glover in Lethal Weapon, Maverick and at least one other movie by him.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 21, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Then I will leave it open, I'm having fun with it.


What movie was that from?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 21, 2010)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> What movie was that from?


 
The one playing in what used to be my mind!

Just kidding, that was my acknowledgment that the moderators wouldn't close the thread, but let it continue.  Since we are having so much fun with it.


----------



## Alix (Dec 21, 2010)

tinlizzie said:


> There needs to be at least one Python entry...
> 
> Blessed are the Cheese Makers



Ha! Another Python fan. I did "Just one thin wafer" back on page two or three. LOL!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 21, 2010)

"Oh, but you can't expect to wield supreme executive power just because some watery tart threw a sword at you."


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 21, 2010)

"Follow. But. Follow only if ye be men of valour, for the entrance to this cave is guarded by a creature so foul, so cruel that no man yet has fought with it and lived. Bones of full fifty men lie strewn about its lair. So, brave knights, if you do doubt your courage or your strength, come no further, for death awaits you all with nasty, big, pointy teeth."


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 21, 2010)

Alix said:


> Ha! Another Python fan. I did "Just one thin wafer" back on page two or three. LOL!



watched that last night, seriously one of my ALL time faves, especially the organ donor part.

"But, you have to be dead?!"

"Don't worry, no ones every been alive when I am done!"


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 21, 2010)

The most iconic movie song for me is Spring Time for Hitler from The Producers.


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 21, 2010)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> The most iconic movie song for me is Spring Time for Hitler from The Producers.



Original, or the Nathan Lane/Brodderick version? I love both, but the original was SO awesome!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 21, 2010)

don't be stupid, be a smartie, come and join the nazi party.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 21, 2010)

Someones gonna have to go back for a $hi!load of dimes!! - Blazing Saddles


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 21, 2010)

I told him we already got one.

Run away!  Run away!

There's some lovely filth down here, Dennis.

The catapulted cows got no lines, but they were swell.

Oh, the _Holy Grail entire_.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 22, 2010)

We're gonna need some more FBI guys, I guess.  ~~ Die Hard


----------



## msmofet (Dec 22, 2010)

Yippee Ki Ya ..... - Die hard 1, 2, 3, 4


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 23, 2010)

"Are you suggesting coconuts migrate?"


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 23, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> "Are you suggesting coconuts migrate?"


 
"Not at all. They could be carried."


----------



## GB (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm not dead.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 23, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> "Are you suggesting coconuts migrate?"



Of course they do.  The hulls protect the nut or seed while it floats to another island.  That's why they are always near the coastline, unless humans got involved.

Just being a smarty pants.  Love those nature shows.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 23, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> "Not at all. They could be carried."


 
Actually the next line is:

 "What? A swallow carrying a coconut?"


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 23, 2010)

GB said:


> I'm not dead.


 
Don't be such a baby.  Get on the cart.


----------



## jabbur (Dec 24, 2010)

In the spirit of the season

You'll shoot your eye out. (Christmas story)
Look Daddy, Teacher says every time a bell rings an angel gets its wings. (It's a wonderful life)

One of our favorite movies
Shark still looks fake (Back to the Future 2)


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 29, 2010)

Lions and Tigers and Bears.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 30, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> Lions and Tigers and Bears.


----------



## joesfolk (Dec 30, 2010)

Frankly my dear.....


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 30, 2010)

jabbur said:


> In the spirit of the season
> 
> You'll shoot your eye out. (Christmas story)
> Look Daddy, Teacher says every time a bell rings an angel gets its wings. (It's a wonderful life)
> ...


 
My kids recommended "A Christmas Story" so I got it from Netflix and watched it last night.  Talk about a trip down memory lane!  I grew up in NE Ohio and the movie really captured the midwestern 50's of a kinder, gentler time in a lot of ways, but the kids still had to deal with bullies -- and mothers _did_ say 'You'll shoot your eye out' about BB guns. 

Have we done, "You can't handle the truth!!"  Nicholson - yet?


----------



## danpeikes (Dec 30, 2010)

Leave the gun, take the cannoli.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 30, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> Lions and Tigers and Bears.


 
OH MY!!



danpeikes said:


> Leave the gun, take the cannoli.


 Godfather!!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 31, 2010)

I'll have what she's having.

Who _are_ those guys?


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 31, 2010)

"We're on a mission from God."


----------



## roadfix (Jan 1, 2011)

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.  All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.  All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.  All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.  All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.  All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.  All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.  All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.  All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 2, 2011)

roadfix said:


> All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.


 Heres Johnny!!


----------



## babetoo (Jan 2, 2011)

roadfix said:


> All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.


 

i may be stupid but i don't get this. is it a line from a movie? if so which one?  oh !! is it the shining?


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 2, 2011)

There can only be one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 2, 2011)

KathleenA said:


> There can only be one.


 
Yea!  Highlander!


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 2, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yea!  Highlander!



Yep!  How about:

I've always depended on the kindness of strangers.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 2, 2011)

babetoo said:


> i may be stupid but i don't get this. is it a line from a movie? if so which one?  oh !! is it the shining?


Have you seen the movie?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 2, 2011)

KathleenA said:


> Yep! How about:
> 
> I've always depended on the kindness of strangers.


 
A Streetcar Named Desire


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 2, 2011)

roadfix said:


> Have you seen the movie?


 
I haven't...I read the book, it scared me enough!


----------



## roadfix (Jan 2, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I haven't...I read the book, it scared me enough!


She probably didn't understand why I typed that line so many times.  That's why I asked if she had seen the movie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 2, 2011)

roadfix said:


> She probably didn't understand why I typed that line so many times. That's why I asked if she had seen the movie.


 
Odd...I knew where it was from...must have seen it in a trailer.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 2, 2011)

i have both read the book and seen the movie several times. still don't remember. please enlighten me. set the scene for me.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 2, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Odd...I knew where it was from...must have seen it in a trailer.


 It was also in the book (I also read the book).


----------



## roadfix (Jan 2, 2011)

babetoo said:


> i have both read the book and seen the movie several times. still don't remember. please enlighten me. set the scene for me.



Perhaps this shot from the scene will help:


----------



## babetoo (Jan 2, 2011)

now i remember, thank you. just couldn't place anyone saying that in the movie. i did not think it was a scary movie. to many important facts in the book changed or overlooked. jack was over the top as far as i am concerned. oh well, that's how i see it, anyway.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 2, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> A Streetcar Named Desire



YES!!!! Okay....how about:

"With my brains and your looks, we could go places."


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 2, 2011)

The Postman Always Rings Twice


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 2, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Postman Always Rings Twice



YES!  We need a thread called "stump PF".  Okay, how about this one:

"You know, there's a million fine looking women in the world, dude. But  they don't all bring you lasagna at work. Most of 'em just cheat on you."


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 2, 2011)

KathleenA said:


> YES! We need a thread called "stump PF". Okay, how about this one:
> 
> "You know, there's a million fine looking women in the world, dude. But they don't all bring you lasagna at work. Most of 'em just cheat on you."


 
Silent Bob in "Clerks"


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 2, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Silent Bob in "Clerks"



You are definitely good with your movie quotes, PF!!!!  

Okay...if you get this one, I give up:

"It's amazing what you can do with a cheap piece of meat if you know how to treat it."


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 2, 2011)

KathleenA said:


> You are definitely good with your movie quotes, PF!!!!
> 
> Okay...if you get this one, I give up:
> 
> "It's amazing what you can do with a cheap piece of meat if you know how to treat it."


 
I think you just got me.  Hmmm...no clue!


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 2, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think you just got me.  Hmmm...no clue!



A movie from the 80's called "Eating Raoul."  It's about this conservative couple with high dreams of a restaurant who find themselves on a different path to achieving them.  Dark comedy.  

I can't believe I stumped you but, to be fair, I thought long and hard for a line...so it is hardly iconic.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 2, 2011)

KathleenA said:


> A movie from the 80's called "Eating Raoul." It's about this conservative couple with high dreams of a restaurant who find themselves on a different path to achieving them. Dark comedy.
> 
> I can't believe I stumped you but, to be fair, I thought long and hard for a line...so it is hardly iconic.


 
I can see the VHS cover in my mind's eye, but I never rented it.  It was in the store I worked in at the time!


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 2, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I can see the VHS cover in my mind's eye, but I never rented it.  It was in the store I worked in at the time!




You should see it.  "When you go to the store, please buy a new skillet.  I feel squeamish using the one we kill people with."  With lines like that, how can you resist???


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 2, 2011)

KathleenA said:


> You should see it. "When you go to the store, please buy a new skillet. I feel squeamish using the one we kill people with." With lines like that, how can you resist???


 
How the heck did I ever miss that one?  Sounds right up my alley!

Did you ever see: Out Cold (1989) - IMDb ? John Lithgow spends most of the movie frozen with a fudgsicle stuck to his head.  Hysterical!


----------



## Midnight_Merlot (Jan 3, 2011)

I can't believe that this one hasn't been posted yet(if I missed it, then I apologize), but, I say this one alot myself - "We're not in Kansas anymore Toto" -
&, this one is one of my personal fav's of things to blurt out "HOLY BUCKETS BATMAN"!!


----------



## tinlizzie (Jan 3, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I can see the VHS cover in my mind's eye, but I never rented it.  It was in the store I worked in at the time!


 
I always wondered who decides which category to put the VHS in -- way back when we lived in LA for a short time - the rental store there had "Throw Momma from the Train" in the exercise section.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 3, 2011)

tinlizzie said:


> I always wondered who decides which category to put the VHS in -- way back when we lived in LA for a short time - the rental store there had "Throw Momma from the Train" in the exercise section.


 
Oh my!  In my store I decided, I was the video manager at the time.  When something was mis-categorized, either by my catching it or a customer catching it, I would switch it.  Those were fun times, I loved working in the video store.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 3, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> How the heck did I ever miss that one?  Sounds right up my alley!
> 
> Did you ever see: Out Cold (1989) - IMDb ? John Lithgow spends most of the movie frozen with a fudgsicle stuck to his head.  Hysterical!



I'll have to try to find it.  I like John Lithgow.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh my!  In my store I decided, I was the video manager at the time.  When something was mis-categorized, either by my catching it or a customer catching it, I would switch it.  Those were fun times, I loved working in the video store.



I'll bet....it also makes you a ringer in movie trivia, huh???


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow I have not though of the movie "Eating Raoul" in years.  Thanks for that!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 3, 2011)

KathleenA said:


> I'll have to try to find it. I like John Lithgow.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet....it also makes you a ringer in movie trivia, huh???


 
You bet! Of course that was over 20 years ago...

Besides, what I don't know, Shrek does. I run guesses past him a lot!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 3, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You bet! Of course that was over 20 years ago...
> 
> Besides, what I don't know, Shrek does. I run guesses past him a lot!


I was a sales rep for a video/DVD distributer.


----------

